

Twitter's iOS Integration and What This Means for Developers - hornokplease
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/fd641c6674b93bac

======
city41
Am I in the minority in thinking Twitter integration in iOS is not a good
idea? I already hate most tweets that come from apps (like people tweeting
every single song that comes on their Pandora, please stop doing this
everyone).

If iOS apps are going to decrease the already really bad signal/noise ratio
that Twitter has, then I really hope Twitter responds by giving us more
control over what tweets we see (similar to how Facebook lets us hide
apps/users/specific posts, etc)

~~~
Timothee
Which makes me realize that I haven't seen any Twitter clients allowing you to
filter out tweets by app. The info is provided through the API, so it'd be
pretty easy to do.

(NB: I haven't tried a whole lot of client so that might be out there, it's at
least not very common)

Second thought on the subject: what identifier will tweets from iOS have? It
sounds like iOS will have Twitter at the OS level, so it's likely that it will
be the same client ID/name for all tweets regardless of if they're coming from
Safari, the Photo app or anything else. In fact, the keynote made it look like
you needed the official Twitter iOS app, so it's likely to be that app
ID/name.

~~~
avk
<http://proxlet.com/> lets you do this. It's not a Twitter client, it's an API
proxy, most prominently used in a Chrome extension for Twitter.com. I built
something very similar with <http://slipstre.am/> though without client
filtering. In 6 months, no one has asked for it. Pattern filtering seems to be
good enough (e.g. block tweets containing "4sq.com" vs. tweets from the
"Foursquare" app).

------
dr_
I'm guessing part of this deal must give Apple the right of first refusal if
there is an offer to acquire Twitter. The last thing Apple wants is another
heavily integrated Google product.

~~~
nikcub
I doubt it - but they may have first refusal on any ponzi bitcoins

(the real answer is, no, that is ridiculous)

~~~
BusinessType
I can't stand bitcoin, but Twitter is a good social media service.

No better or worse than any other service out there.

------
tptacek
The follow-graph feature sounds neat, and is something I hadn't considered
when wondering how direct Twitter integration could make iOS more interesting.
Every iOS app now gets a baseline level of "social" functionality, for "free".

------
nostromo
This was one of the most interesting announcements today. It made me wonder,
"why not Ping?"

It sounds like Apple realizes that Ping is DOA. And given their frosty
relationship with Facebook, they're left with Twitter.

------
gfodor
It's probably important to note that if you're really banking on your app
going viral via Twitter, it's only prudent to gracefully degrade to the
current XAuth method for tweeting since it will be quite some time before most
iOS devices have native Twitter.

That said, this could really be a big help in encouraging users to share
content from your apps.

------
hiroprot
Is this a virtual or on-location event? (couldn't see that specified anywhere)

~~~
gcampbell
It will be at the Twitter office: [http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-
development-talk/msg/...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/msg/a9ae8c8d77bb36d3)

~~~
hiroprot
Any way to participate remotely? I won't be in SF that day unfortunately.

------
Terretta
I don't surf logged in, and being offered a Google Groups login when expecting
an article is jarring. Perhaps "login required" links ought to be indicated.

~~~
RyanKearney
I just opened the url in incognito to see and it loaded fine. No where did it
ask me to log in.

~~~
BusinessType
Your experience will differ on Google, depending on what cookies you have.

Some of us are 'partially logged in' and it's asking for a password. No doubt
you may not be affected.

~~~
mishmash
Strange, just deleted all Google-related cookies, am not signed in, and do NOT
get prompted to.

~~~
RyanKearney
I think what he's saying is if Google leaves cookies on your computer that
contain your userid, but you're not logged in (similar to trying to access
Google Apps Administration or your own Google user account settings where it
always prompts for a password) then it will prompt you to fully log in.

~~~
mishmash
Ahh that makes sense, thanks.

------
RyanKearney
I'd REALLY like to know what possessed Apple to go with Twitter and not
Facebook. When I want to share a picture, I want to share it through Facebook,
NOT Twitter.

~~~
cdcarter
Weirdly, when I want to share a photo, I want to share it through Twitter and
not Facebook. I realize I'm in the minority, but it's a growing minority, and
was probably a much better deal to negotiate.

~~~
untog
I'm confused as to why you even have to negotiate a deal. My Android phone has
options for both Facebook and Twitter when you 'share' a photo- any app can
plug into the API.

------
ignifero
There's a big problem here, downtime. Twitter is very unreliable. But i
suspect they plan to acquire them.

